# mplayer cannot go fullscreen



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

i just migrate to freebsd and i install mpalyer to play all my movie..buat i have problem to go fullscreen..

pressing the fullscreen "F" button..mplayer will go fullscreen but the movie/video will stay at its original size..

it is because i not configure / add driver for my grafic card?

tq


----------



## adamk (Dec 23, 2008)

It sounds like mplayer is using it's generic x11 output device, rather than the xv or opengl device.  Even when using the x11 output device, you can get the video to scale up if you use the -zoom option on the command line (or add 'zoom=yes' to your ~/.mplayer/config file).  This will scale the video in software, though, which hits your CPU much more heavily than if you are using the xv or opengl output device.

What video card are you using?  

Adam


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> It sounds like mplayer is using it's generic x11 output device, rather than the xv or opengl device.  Even when using the x11 output device, you can get the video to scale up if you use the -zoom option on the command line (or add 'zoom=yes' to your ~/.mplayer/config file).  This will scale the video in software, though, which hits your CPU much more heavily than if you are using the xv or opengl output device.
> 
> What video card are you using?
> 
> Adam



im using ati radeon..dont know what is the model..hehe
will check later..

what do i have to do so that i can ust xv or opengl?

tq


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

how to check if the driver for the card is install or not..?

tq


----------



## adamk (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting mplayer to use xv might be as simple as using the "-vo xv" option (or adding vo=xv to your ~/.mplayer/config file).  However, I'm guessing that this would be used by default if it were available.

To see what driver you are using, we'd need to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  Can you attach it to a post here?

Adam


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

here the output for /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://www.2shared.com/file/4508052/d9a73701/Xorg0.html


----------



## lme@ (Dec 23, 2008)

Type mplayer -vo help
and try all the options you are presented.


----------



## adamk (Dec 23, 2008)

To get Xv support, you will need to download and compile a newer version of the kernel DRM.  This will be available in -STABLE sometime after the 7.1 release and is now available in -CURRENT.  If you know what you are doing, you can build the DRM from git following the directions here: http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/git

To get OpenGL support, you would need to update Xorg and Mesa.  These will be updated in the ports tree sometime after the 7.1 release as well.

Alternatively, you can use the sdl output device in mplayer.  This should scale, without having to use the -zoom option, but the scaling will still be done in software.

Adam


----------



## azzura- (Dec 23, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> To get Xv support, you will need to download and compile a newer version of the kernel DRM.  This will be available in -STABLE sometime after the 7.1 release and is now available in -CURRENT.  If you know what you are doing, you can build the DRM from git following the directions here: http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/git
> 
> To get OpenGL support, you would need to update Xorg and Mesa.  These will be updated in the ports tree sometime after the 7.1 release as well.
> 
> ...





			
				lme@ said:
			
		

> Type mplayer -vo help
> and try all the options you are presented.



thanks..
i will try this


----------



## azzura- (Dec 24, 2008)

i install my card driver and mplayer working perfectly..
thanks for helping me


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 25, 2008)

might wanna give a try to FLV too ...


----------

